# The Algernon Files



## JoeGKushner (Jun 7, 2004)

The Algernon Files is a M&M Superlink product. This is an NPC book that includes heroes and villains for the GM to incorporate into his own campaign. It’s both a good and bad thing to see a third party product with new characters to incorporate into your campaign but it does present its own problems.

In my Hero years, I loved their Enemy books. Each one built upon the previous one and other products that had come out in the meanwhile like adventures or area sourcebooks. A third party book like this can’t do that. It has its own universe that bleeds through the background of the characters. For the most part, that’s not a problem but it does present certain challenges when trying to craft your campaign as a whole.

Another problem that stems for me from my Hero years is that I could see how the characters were created on a point-by-point basis. Due to the character sheets that Mutants & Masterminds use, I can’t do that. How many points are paid for in stats? How many for attack and defense? How many for skills and feats? Only the powers have a point and that’s only a point by level basis. The game mechanic in me is disappointed by this because unless I playtest everything extensively, I don’t know if these characters actually balance out by their points totals which I have to assume are minimum for their power level and not just below the next power level.

The book is broken up into four chapters and an appendix with several options for a campaign. The chapters are broken up into different sections. For example, the first chapter is broken up into different hero groups, each one with a different section, and a separate chapter for independent heroes.

The character write-ups for the most part are an interesting read. They include game stats, physical stats, quote, public knowledge DC checks, and type. For example, Technomancer is listed as “Ultimate Cybergeek” with a power level of 11. The art for most of the characters is fair. Most of the illustrations give an indication of the character’s physical size as well but some like Stilstkin could’ve probably been larger. All of them do suffer from the standing in the void syndrome, as there is no background to any of the characters. Those with internet access should check out the company’s web site and view them in full color where you can get a better effect. 

The bad thing is that the authors didn’t take a few extra steps to increase the utility of the characters. For example, I know many Game Masters don’t want any heroes in their book while others like to see how others construct different types of characters regardless of the type. To satisfy both audiences there should be a section under each character that provides some options for using said character as a villain. There should be some options for adventure seeds to further increase the utility of the characters. Last, there should be some combat tactics for these characters.

Most of the characters uses are fairly self-obvious to any GM reading it. Some have too many links to other characters requiring the GM to rework them. For example, the Crone. This would’ve been a perfect opportunity to showcase how a creature from myth and legend, Baba Yaga, could fit into a modern game setting with supers. Instead she focuses her hatred and power on Troll, a super hero whose family labored under the curse that turned him into a super powered monster. Useful if this was a full fledged comic but as a game sourcebook, highly limited.

If you’re new to the game and are looking at how the character is made, that’s one thing. If you’re new to the GM’s seat and don’t know how to run a character and say forget that Mean Machine has Power Attack and Dodge, you’re not going to be using the character to his full potential, perhaps making his overall power level weaker than the indicated 15.

For example, Speed Demon is described as a flirt. How about an adventure seed where she falls for a bad boy and must be rescued by the players? How about an option where she grows tired of the press and its relentless portrayal of her and becomes rogue? Little things like that increase the utility of a book like this immensely. 

In addition to the game write ups, most of the teams include maps of their homes. These maps are missing a scale so I’m assuming the scale is either one square equals ten feet or more likely, five feet. The maps are crisp and clean. The maps of the vehicles, such as the Kestrel and Destriers for the super group the Sentinels, are very well done. 

This is not to say that the book isn’t useful by any means. For example, if you need a brick with a little variety to it, Magog, an exiled alien warrior with some superstrength and natural weaponry is a good choice. If you want to add some heroes to your campaign to insure that the campaign survives while the heroes are off in space, then having individuals like Horus, Son of Ra, around, help insure that the campaign isn’t derailed. Heck, they make good scapegoats to kill when you want to showcase how dangerous an enemy is. “They killed Sabbath? These demons must be powerful indeed!”

New options in the appendix include feats, powers, extras and options. This isn’t a massive section, but rather one with a few options like Resounding Blow, a super feat that doubles the knock back distance you do. The one new power, Nauseate, causes a target to become ill. The extras include things like Mind Scan where you locate one mind among many while others like Teleportation have Insertion Attack, a two extra cost that lets you teleport small objects into your enemies body.

What would make this a better book? Here’s my advice for anyone wanting to make a M&M Superlink product of characters. One, keep ‘em separated. The only time heroes should be in a book is in a campaign book or if it’s a book of allies. Two, keep them as campaign neutral as possible. Leave the GM numerous hooks to add his player’s characters to the brew. Three, when updating mythical figures, don’t assume everyone knows about the character but elaborate on them. Four, provide alternative ideas and adventure seeds for the characters. Imagine that you’re running a futuristic campaign where technology is king. Do you want characters that have a mystical background? Most of these rules are followed to a tee in Green Ronin’s Crooks book and Five, include how to use the character and don’t skimp on the tactics. Even if the character is a loner by nature, make sure to include what the character does when working with a group. Many villainous organizations are often nothing more than a group of mercenaries brought together for one quick take. 

In terms of price, at 128 black and white pages in a sturdy hardcover, $24.95 isn’t bad at all. Hopefully future books will feature less campaign setting and more advice on campaign integration. For those looking for more characters, both good and bad, The Algernon Files provides a width berth of power levels and options to select from.


----------



## Messageboard Golem (Jun 7, 2004)

The Algernon Files is a compilation of heroic and villainous NPCs designed to give a GM and his players additional resources for the Mutants & Masterminds game. It includes over 100 write-ups for NPCs of varying power levels, as well as maps, new rules, new powers, and new feats. It introduces the hero teams, The Sentinels, The Aerie, and The Covenant, as well as solo heroes. The book also introduces the villainous teams The Black Knights, The Prometheans, and The Sinister Circle, as well as heavy hitters such as Praetorian and The Serpent Queen, followed by other villains and potential sparring partners of different types, power models, and general effectiveness.


----------



## Psion (Jul 24, 2004)

*The Algernon Files*

_The Algernon Files_ is a sourcebook of super-powered heroes and villains by BlackWyrm games, utilizing the _M&M Superlink_ license and the _Mutants & Mastermind_ system. The book is written by Aaron Sullivan, Dave Mattingly, Leigh Brandon, and Ryan Wolf.

*A First Look*

_The Algernon Files_ is a 128 page hardcover book priced at $24.95.

The front cover of the book depicts an island sanctuary of one of the groups detailed within, in a crosshairs/heads up-style display. The back details an orb shaped vehicle. The cover art is by Eric Rademaker and Ryan Wolfe.

The interior is black and white, featuring art by Derrick Thomas, Brad Parnell, and Eric Rademaker with colors and maps by Ryan Wolfe. The artwork is black and white and of generally high quality. Most of the character illustrations are simple poses with the character only, though there are also group and location pictures. The maps are all have grids, but have minimal interior details.

*A Deeper Look*

_The Algernon Files_ is, essentially, the heroes and villains of a homebrew supers world. The supers have a golden age flavor, with strong thematic links, not unlike the way the _Champions Universe_ characters were designed.

After a short introductory section, the books major content is split into two major chapters, _Allies_ (heroes) and _Enemies_ (villains). Each of these chapters are further subdivided into groups, plus a section devoted to independents of each type.

The heroes and villains use a consistent and easy-to-use format. Along the side closes to the spine are blocks with _Mutants & Maserminds_ game rules. A block along the outside of the page includes "softer" details like physical characteristics (height, weight, etc.), DCs are results for knowledge checks, and a quote from the character. The middle section contains a description and background of the character. In most cases, each character takes up a single page, though some more detailed characters have more, and supporting characters have less.

Many of the groups have headquarters and vehicles for them, complete with brief descriptions and maps.

The book features 4 hero groups and 4 villain groups. Only one of the hero groups has PLs close enough that they could be used as a PC group unless the GM is unconcerned about the divergence of Pls. This means they are mostly relegated to use as NPCs, which means they will often be just supporting characters. That being the case, despite a generally strong selection of characters, this chapter may be a little underused unless you relish running a lot of "fellow heroes" in your games. In my experience, such instances are usually cameos. But it may spare you the sort of curiosity you feel in other settings when they talk about unstatted "off screen" heroes.

Hero groups kick off with _The Sentinels_, a group with heritage dating back to the WWII era, led by a physically enhanced super scientist _Doc Steel_ and served by the titular _Algernon_, a supercomputer with an hologramic "butler" presence that does not look unlike _Jarvis_ of the _Avengers_.

Other superhero groups include the avian-themed _Aerie_, the (US) patriotically-themed _Arsenal_, and the secret brotherhood style _Covenant_. Independants include the Egyptian god Horus, much in the same style as god-turned-superhero _Thor_.

The first villain group isn't a group at all. The _Heavy Hitters_ section describes a few of the high-end villains of the setting. _Praetorian_ is a Roman-themed time travelling conqueror with robotic lackeys. _Sepulchre_ is a former member of the covenant, a disenchanted former hero with sorcerous abilities and artifacts, including _Typhon's Teeth_, magical armor that gives him bone-tentacles that make for a certain creepy _Doc Oc_ or _Spawn_-like look. And the _Serpent Queen_ is a foe of Horus, a divine avatar with a snakelike kaiju form. Other villain groups include the high priced mercenaries and mutual protection society _The Black Knights_; the female rock-band themed _Hell's Belles_ (okay, award a bonus point for a cute play on words); the Promethians, a group composed of the genetic scientist Dr. Prometheus and some of his creations; and media-titled _Sinister Circle_. Finally, the book provides a good ration of independent villains.

Finally, a brief appendix details new feats (such as _mastermind_, which increases a villains headquarters or vehicle PL allowence), powers (_nauseate_), extras (for _dimension travel, telekinesis, telepathy,_ and _teleprtation_), and a rule to incread the frequency of knockbacks.

*Conclusions*

_The Algernon Files_ is a nicely illustrated and conceived set of characters. The characters are general enough that they can be added easily to most settings, such as Green Ronin's _Meta-4_ or _Freedom City_ settings. Mechanically, the book is fairly solid. A few values don't add up right and a few treatments don't look right at first glance, but most of these instances are easily corrected or explained by errata.

I was not as enamored with this book as I was Green Ronin's NPC sourcebook _Crooks!_. Though certainly useful, they don't have the same level of hook-laden writeups that invite you to use them as _Crooks!_ villains do.

_Overall Grade: B+_

_ -Alan D. Kohler_


----------



## GameWyrd (Dec 3, 2004)

It's virtually impossible (and probably unwise) to take a pre-packed collection of NPCs and plot ideas and import them straight into your game. We're reminded of this in The Algernon Files. BlackWyrm Games joke with us, they promise not to send the gaming police around if we do tinker with this supplement. They don't have time. They're too busy. Hmm. The thing is... I hope they are. It would be a shame for BlackWyrm Games caught our attention with a 128-paged, hardbound, well illustrated and carefully planned product. I don't think we've really seen them blip the radar much after The Algernon Files. 

Algernon is a virtual butler, an advanced artificial intelligence, an aid and member of the Sentinels and would-be tour guide for the book. The Algernon Files is a superlink product for Mutants and Masterminds. 

First off, I think superlink is working well. Green Ronin allow other third party publishers produce supplements for their excellent superhero d20 game. Mutants and Masterminds is d20 but isn't D&D. It's very different. Superlink seems to be chugging along nicely because it's attracting the right quality of publishers, good ideas and Green Ronin are managing well (at least as far as we, the punters, are concerned). 

I think we're a bit spoiled now; especially with the wonder which is Mutants and Masterminds. I saw the hardback book and just assumed it was full colour product. It's not. I shouldn't be disappointed but I am. That said the illustrations we do have are good. More importantly for a superhero product we have all the illustrations we need. 

The fantasy RPG equivalent would be a world supplement plus bestiary. The Algernon Files portrays a collection of heroes, villains and mercenaries. The majority of the super powered NPCs in the book belong to organisations. Think Justice League. Think X-Men. This works quite well because it offers bundles of NPCs at roughly the same power level and this makes it easier for the GM to find suitable matches (as enemies or allies) for their party of characters. Chapter Nine, though, lists about a dozen "independents". 

Just how much detail do we get? In hero games I really do think the devil in the detail and in The Algernon Files I think we do pretty well; for some of the heroes we've two whole pages of facts and figures and for most we have one page. It's an easy info grab; the character sheet blocks are clear but not obtrusive, the column of stats and in a nice touch there's a sample character sheet on page four with a legend. You know just what everything is. Perfect. There's a bit of a twist in the tail here. Mutants and Masterminds is a wonderfully straight forward game. The mechanics aren't tricky. The character sheets don't take that much effort. We don't save ourselves all that much time by having someone else do the stats. 

I guess the more important details - and certainly the most interesting details - are the super NPC backgrounds. Why is it that so many fantasy (or even sci-fi) NPC backgrounds from published books are so dire? The Ranger NPC has his village attacked by orc raiders, when he was a kid and his parents killed. Yawn. Cliché! If a hero gains his powers in a freak lab accident then that's a classic and accepted hero origin story. Different genre, different rules, I guess. I don't suppose it matters, the fact is that when the very first hero in the book uses the lab accident with a twist I don't even miss a step. The backgrounds and stories in The Algernon Files are fairly compelling. The heroes they create are interesting. The relationships between groups are there. Heroes quit one group to join another. People die. Heroes become mercenaries. Master villains are responsible for the creation of other super villains and heroes. 

It's an important point; I think you really feel as if you know the heroes and villains after reading The Algernon Files and know them well enough to portray them as convincing NPCs. That's one key success for the book. 

On a similar note the hero groups are believable too. The Aerie have that bird theme going on. The Black Knights really are scary. The biggest "risk" are the Hell's Belles; a sort of gothic-punk Jose and the Pussycats. This could have gone badly wrong and perhaps for some people it just doesn't work but after some initial reluctance I was won over. Sure, let's have a sexy and chaotic band with a couldn't careless attitude and super powers. 

A common problem in hero comics and therefore hero RPGs is the vomit factor. Never heard of the vomit factor? It only bothers some of the world. There's only so much American flag waving you can take without getting queasy (if you're not American, that is, probably). Unfortunately The Arsenal is packed with this; from Anthem to American Dream and then to Miss Liberty. Miss Liberty is especially annoying, a growth-mutant "Statue of Liberty" shtick. She should be French but in this she's Puerto Rican. American flag waving isn't uncommon in comics, after all, most comics are American and as the cultural tide ebbs and flows we see a rise or fall in this style of heroes. All the characters in The Arsenal can be converted. It's just a shame that the hero US Steel doesn't have a magic shield called "Subsidies". Oh no! a political joke in a RPG review! Boo! Hiss! There are multi-cultural and "foreign" heroes and villains in the book. There are aliens in the supplement too! 

There are a few pages of appendices in here too. New feats? Of course! This may be a superlink book but there's still that d20 heritage to respect. I especially like the Improved Teamwork Feat. It's handy when mechanics naturally encourage group play. There's the Nauseate power and some extras on Dimension Travel, Telekinesis, Telepathy and Teleportation. 

I like The Algernon Files. It's a fun read. The heroes and villains are entertaining. The main con with the book is quite serious. A big question is; "Why would you buy it?" Gosh. I'd buy The Algernon Files to get a host of interesting heroes and villains numbered, drawn and written up for me. Hmm. The problem here is that creating the heroes and villains to use in a Mutants and Masterminds is one of highlights of being the GM. It's fun to create the NPCs. I don't want to have that taken a way from me. This reduces The Algernon Files to being an "oh crap, I need a hero now" resource and that doesn't seem fair. It's also only right to point out that supplements like The Algernon Files, books of heroes and villains, are staple in the hero market and so more regular hero gamers than myself may well be more comfortable in using the resource. 

 * This The Algernon Files review was first published on GameWyrd.


----------



## PJ Mason (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow. If this reviewer spent more time talking about the product and less time about the state of the Superlink, the superhero genre, or his dislike of American patriotism....this review might have been useful.


----------



## GameWyrd (Dec 3, 2004)

Depends what you want from a review. Plenty of other people will give you an extended tour of the Contents. That's one good way to write a review. I'd rather know how the reviewer felt about the supplement, what thoughts and ideas it put into his head, whether it seemed to match the flavour of the RPG, whether he felt the line was dying, dead, growing or well supported. That's why that's the style of review I prefer writing. 

But...

I knew comments about American patriotism would be controversial. It's valid issue "over here" though. When someone says they're running a heroes game they're likely to be asked "Where is it set?" within minutes. If you want to run an European hero game and a supplement can't help you with that then it needs noting. 

But...

Each to their own. The day I write a review which is useful for every reader will be the day we all become clones.


----------



## Psion (Dec 3, 2004)

"A big question is; "Why would you buy it?" Gosh. I'd buy The Algernon Files to get a host of interesting heroes and villains numbered, drawn and written up for me."

This may be a slight difference is scoring philosophies, and I'll admit I don't think scores are too elucidative. But at one time, someone commented that I "liked dungeon crawls better than the other reviewers do."

Which is funny, because I find them at odds with my gaming style and rarely use them.

But if I am going to review a dungeon crawl, I am really past the point of wondering why I would buy it. I assume that a prosepective reader is after a dungeon crawl, and I consider how that book would fare as a dungeon crawl.

I *personally* don't think it's a scorable point to consider why you would want a character point. I would rather consider how it fares AS A CHARACTER BOOK.


----------



## GameWyrd (Dec 3, 2004)

Yeah, that's a pretty good point Psion. As a core rule I go by the 'rule' of; "What is this product trying to do? How well does it do it".

Perhaps I let that slide a little here but I'm not sure. I think the "why would you want this?" question has to be there to some degree otherwise you'd end up giving 10/10 to "The d20 guide to glass blowing and botany" which gave you 400 well written pages of leaf trimming feats and pipe skills for a mere $25. I probably shouldn't have concluded on the point as it does seem as if I gave the consideration more weight than I ment.


----------



## PJ Mason (Dec 3, 2004)

If you had said that it was less useful to europeans because its not european-based, well who would argue with that? Saying that American patriotism causes a vomit factor isn't doing anyone any good. Was the whole book about American-related characters, or just one group out of many? You say that its important to know whether the book can help for european games, but then say nothing about the "multi-cultural and foreign" characters in the book. But you had plenty of space, apparently, to bad mouth the american-based characters.

Shouldn't politics be as taboo in reviews as it is in the forums?

Thats only a part of of the problem i have with your review, though. More than have of the review has nothing to do with the actual book or its contents. Like you say, to each his own style.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Dec 4, 2004)

PJ Mason, I don't think you are mad about the utility of this review, I think you are mad because you are an American and have read something less-than-complementary about American Jingoism.

I found the review informative


----------



## Psion (Dec 4, 2004)

I am afraid I have to agree that it goes over the line in political commentary.

True it may be something that makes it less useful for you. But using the term "flag waving" and referring to nausea is a touch inflamatory. You could have got the same point across without the entrained judgement by saying that it "Plays off of images of American patriotism that some citizens of other countries my find unappealing or non useful." Perfectly true, but less inciteful.


----------



## PJ Mason (Dec 4, 2004)

Teflon Billy - Firstly, not mad at all. I see anti-american stuff everyday. Big whoop. This instance wasn't even original! 

He spent more time on american partiotism, the superlink, and other things that where apparently on his mind that had nothing to do with the book, than the actual book he is supposedly reviewing. That seems really odd to me. Maybe not to you. 

I like reviews to focus on the actual book and the quality of it. I could really care less about his/her opinions on the gaming industry, role playing tendencies, or whether or not american-based characters make him vomit. 

It seemed like he either had some strange beef with the product itself that he couldn't express, or was just pissed off when he wrote the review. Just weird.

I've read many of GameWyrd's reviews and have never seen such a lack of focus.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 4, 2004)

OK, folks!  Let's try and keep politics out of this, shall we?   

I can see both points of view.  The comments in question amount to only one paragraph of the review, and they have been  commented on adequately.  We'll not turn EN World into a venue for political discussion; the original comment was made, it has been pointed out and responded to.  There's no need to go any further with it.

Feel free to discuss any other aspects of the review as usual, however.


----------



## mattingly (Oct 31, 2013)

The Algernon Files will be reborn in 2014!

Stay tuned...

--
Dave Mattingly
BlackWyrm Games


----------



## DSumner (Jul 4, 2014)

The Algernon Files 3.0 Kickstarter is now live - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/blackwyrm/the-algernon-files-30


----------



## DSumner (Jul 6, 2014)

Preview Art for Vol. 1







Preview Art for Vol. 2






And a couple of preview PDFs

*Apparition* - http://www.blackwyrm.com/ks/Apparition.pdf

*Blackbone* - http://www.blackwyrm.com/ks/Blackbone.pdf


----------



## DSumner (Jul 10, 2014)

And here's the latest from Aaron Sullivan, the author of the series. 



> If everything goes to plan (fingers crossed) we'll be able to put out everything I've outlined on my many precious spreadsheets and filled notebooks detailing... these are 2 of 30 volumes comprising 300 entries and 642 characters. And that's not even counting the supplements outside the series proper, like TAF: JUVENILE INJUSTICE, which details The Winters Academy, its faculty and most of its student body, as well the villain team formed by several of its recent graduates, The Seven Sins. Adding in the supplements, that's north of another 180 entries, and somewhere around another 250 characters.
> 
> Just doing the math, the characters who are new edition versions of ones we had 1st/2nd edition write-ups for barely makes it into the 10-15% mark.
> 
> Of course, all that depends on Blackwyrm getting the money to start and continue the series.


----------



## DSumner (Jul 10, 2014)

And a here's a link to the Vigilance Press podcast where Dave Mattingly and Aaron Sullivan talk about the Algernon Files. 

http://vigilancepress.podbean.com/e...l-us-about-the-algernon-files-30-kickstarter/


----------



## DSumner (Jul 11, 2014)

The guys at Blackwyrm has posted an new Kickstarter update including a preview of the Arsenal of Democracy's Freedom's Call Armored Assault Vehicle.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/blackwyrm/the-algernon-files-30/posts


----------



## DSumner (Jul 14, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you have checked out the Kickstarter? And those you who have, what do you think of it, and the Algernon Files in general?


----------



## DSumner (Jul 15, 2014)

A few more pieces of preview art. 

*Argus*




*Bloodstar*



*Boneyard*



*Bad Penny*


----------



## DSumner (Jul 17, 2014)

Another piece of preview art. This time it's Charlatan " who’ll tell the authorities what he’s going to steal and when, then go ahead and do it right under there noses anyway".


----------



## DSumner (Jul 20, 2014)

Well folks, if you're thinking about supporting this Kickstarter, now would be a great time to do so, as there are less than two weeks left.


----------



## DSumner (Jul 22, 2014)

And a bit of news from Aaron Sullivan. 


> Everything obviously depends on how well the Kickstarter ends up doing, but I've already discussed with Dave conversions to Champions and ICONS. The former I've played and ran since 1982 and getting permission to do so shouldn't be an issue. The latter I've already talked to Steve about after seeing how easy the licensing requirements were. So, no big in either case.


----------



## DSumner (Jul 23, 2014)

And here's the latest preview. 






As well as a table of contents.


----------



## DSumner (Jul 25, 2014)

The latest art preview - Apex. Apex is an alien worldbeater, a cosmic-scale omnicidal monster of the first order.


----------



## DSumner (Jul 28, 2014)

Aaron Sullivan's "The Algernon Manifesto"

As he puts it, The Algernon Files 3.0 will be based around a few assumptions:

1. Everything builds around the player characters.

    You might not be the most powerful characters in your game, but  you’re certainly the most important ones at your table. In line with  that, there are far fewer heroes to get between your PCs and the glory  in this iteration. Oh, there are still some hero-types, but they are  included as potential complicating factors, things to make plots and  actions more complicated for the PCs. There are also a few characters  firmly in the gray area, people or teams that can either just make life  more difficult or slide completely into the opposition camp, all  depending on how you interact with them. Generally speaking, background  references to heroic characters will be kept vague or generic enough  that it should be easy to say that the “hero” or “a team of heroes”  reference is referring to one or more of the player characters at your  table. In other words, the villains aren’t firmly set already as members  of some other hero’s rogue’s gallery and other heroes are only there as  resources for the players and GMs (not as rivals for the limelight and  the glory). That being said, given the tradition behind this line and  the continuing product identity, we’re still keeping the fictional  conceit that these are files compiled by ALGERNON, the AI created by Doc  Steel and working with The Sentinels super-group; also, I don’t want to  have to think up another set of titles, none of which would have any  recognition value building on our former work.

2. Plug-and-play works best for the most GMs and their groups.

    These write-ups are designed to be self-contained and presume as  little of a pre-established “universe” or timeline as possible. That  means they don’t reference other characters or places or events unless  that material is also going to be covered in these volumes. If the  reference is for material from another volume, a sidebar will give the  bare bones needed to use the element (or how to ignore it completely,  should that be your choice instead). This also means that references to  fictional cities and sweeping global pre-established elements simply  won’t be presented, as those establish too much “baggage” a GM or  players might then have trouble divorcing from the characters in these  books for easiest adaptation to their home games. Along those lines, and  in order to streamline some material for easier use and just generally  “fix” or tweak some things I wanted to change around, astute readers  will notice that there are some differences between the material  presented here and that presented in the versions written for earlier  editions of M&M; this is intentional. As will be referenced in  select character’s entries, the “Algernonverse” suffered through one of  those big, intra-company, massive summer crossover plotlines that ended  with a soft reboot. This doesn’t throw everything out that you guys  might have read in the previous first and second edition iterations, but  it does make room for some minor changes and re-shuffling here and  there. Also, Jon Leitheusser, the developer for M&M over at Green  Ronin, has very kindly given me permission to occasionally offer up  suggestions on how to integrate The Algernon Files material (on an entry  by entry basis) into GR’s own Earth-Prime setting (home to Freedom City  and Emerald City, among many other locales), the most popular published  setting for the game by far; again, those will be the stuff of sidebars  and not the basic assumption for any entry at the outset. 

3. Access to core books outside of the basic Hero’s Handbook published by Green Ronin cannot be assumed.

    This iteration of TAF will not include builds with optional rules  from The Gamemaster’s Handbook, Power Profiles, or Gadget Guides (all  also published by Green Ronin). All people need to use these volumes is  to have these volumes. See how simple that is? If new Advantages or  other optional material is presented by me (i.e., stuff not already  presented in the core rulebook), it will be included or summarily  explained in sidebars inserted in the entry of the build using them; if  there is a really important rules element I think Green Ronin clarified  somewhere other than the core book and that plays into a particular  entry, I will refer you to that book so you can go appreciate the work  Green Ronin has done for this game. Otherwise, it’s just RAW. (That’s  “Rules as Written” for those non-grognards out there.) 

4. The vast majority of GMs run games set in the modern day (2014 as of  this writing), on Earth, and in a universe operating around many of the  comic book tropes we all know and love.

    Oh, and generally in the 9-12 PL range, too. The material in these  volumes will be written to be usable in as broad a context under those  ideas as possible. That means for those of you running The Great  Spaghetti Monster Worshipping Purple Amphibious Ape-Mutants combating  the Dinosaur-led Romus Impericus on an alternate three-mooned Earth  where Man never evolved, these books probably aren’t for you. Sorry  about that, and best of luck with your campaign. 

Hopefully, these assumptions will enable everyone to get the maximized  utility out of the characters presented here. Good luck, enjoy, and good  gaming!


----------



## Razz0putin (Mar 5, 2015)

It all looks so good.  I can't wait to read it.


----------



## DSumner (May 24, 2015)

And here's the latest from Aaron Sullivan. 



> Apologies for the longish absence. A confluence of life-complicating  events (major re-shuffling in my division and department both, two  deaths in my wife's family within 12 days of each other, and finally  getting matched in the ongoing adoption process my wife and I have been  undertaking since October) all hit within about a three-week period and  crippled my schedule between them. Between overtime at the dayjob,  helping the wife execute two separate wills including getting my  deceased father-in-law's house ready to go on market, and, oh, getting  our own house and lives ready to slot four new little lives into the  domestic environment hasn't left me with much breathing space over the  last two-and-a-half months.
> 
> Regardless...
> 
> ...


----------



## DSumner (May 27, 2015)

And a few additional pieces of preview art. 

The Cold Front (L-R: Cold War, Frostbite, Blueblood, Ice Age, and Chiller)






Chimera (shape-changing martial artist assassin)






Cipher (motif-villain obsessed with codes and puzzles)


----------



## DSumner (Jun 2, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, any of you guys pick up either Vol. 1 or 2? 

And here's a quick review I posted when they were first released. 


Each book consists of 64 pages with full color artwork on the interior. Each of the wrap around covers is printed on high gloss stock that’s reminiscent of the old Official Handbook of the Marvel Universe (which is the look I believe both the artist and writer were going for). The first four pages of each volume cover the publishing information, table of contents, introduction, and overview of what the books seek to accomplish. The last two pages cover the OGL agreement.

On the content side of the house, characters are organized in alphabetical order, and each of the main characters receives a full-size piece of original artwork, an overview of their background, personality, tactics, a brief quote, and other information to help the GM get a feel for them. They also receive at least a full page detailing their powers/abilities and a description of exactly how their powers function within the game. If another character is mentioned in the write-up, there’s a sidebar briefly describing them. And Aaron has also provided information what specific role he envisions the characters being used in, and how GMs can integrate them into their games. Secondary characters don’t always receive art (something I’d actually liked to have seen), or the full blown write-ups, but they do get stated out.

The character backgrounds are interesting, and you can tell that quite a bit of thought went into creating this setting. And while I know Aaron’s stated goal is for these characters to be generic enough that they can just be dropped into any game, they just beg for a full on setting book at some point. I’ve always felt that if you don’t like the setting, as presented, you just change whatever you don’t like to suit you.

I do have a few minor nitpicks though. Some of the artwork isn’t as crisp looking. It looks a little faded, but I think that has to do with the paper it’s printed on. And a few of the write-ups tend to run together. The text is a bit “bunched up”. I would have preferred that there be more of a break. There are also few write-ups where the characters have some sort of base/lair or vehicle mentioned in their stats, but the way the page is laid out, it’s not quite clear, as neither is really mentioned. And lastly, and I know it’s just the way it worked out, due to the character’s names, there are a lot of magical/mystical based characters in the books. As the series progresses, I’m hoping to see more of a spread. More tech based, and straight up superpowered beings.

But this is all minor stuff. Overall, I enjoyed both books, and can honestly say I’d recommend them to not only GMs, but people looking to see how to build certain types of characters.


----------



## DSumner (Jun 5, 2015)

And another update from Aaron Sullivan 



> _Juvenile Justice_ (no long "_In_-"*) will be on hold conditional on how the Kickstarter for Deluxe Volume I goes.  If the first one fails, I'll know not to waste time on further ones.
> 
> 
> *I expanded it to include The Sentinels Training Program (one of those things that very publicly starting helped kill the last run at a Metahuman Registration Act), Project CHIRON (secret government program to train young metas to work for Uncle Sam), and The Furies (the young ladies introduced in one of the pieces of fiction on my own site). While the Winters Academy section by itself is still half again the size of those three new sections combined, the book is no longer limited to just the bad apples.


----------



## DSumner (Jun 8, 2015)

More preview artwork. 

*Children of Diablo* (Clockwise: Azure, Murk, Midnight, Holly Caust,  Eden, Q, Pinball, Cascade, Flay, Naga,  Sineater, Supercharger, Fever Pitch), those results of Dr. Diablo's experiments that decided to join together and make the world pay for the Children's problems.





And *The Carcosae*, sentient interdimensional interfaces for a monstrous alien intelligence.


----------



## DSumner (Aug 17, 2015)

And the latest Algernon Files release, Carapace. 






Near mindless engine of destruction, Carapace's name strikes fear in the hearts of entire teams when forced to confront him. Do your heroes have what it takes to stop this juggernaut? Or will they, too, fall broken at his feet like so many noble stalwarts before them?

Carapace is a PL 14 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/154911/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Carapace


----------



## DSumner (Aug 25, 2015)

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Blackbone






Things that go bump in the night have their own bogeyman. Blackbone is a relentless hunter of all things supernatural, an implacable fanatic that will never stop its savage crusade to destroy users of magic and their ilk wherever they may hide. Do you have what it takes to stand against this murderous marauder and bane of the supernatural community?

Blackbone is a PL 11 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/155447/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Blackbone


----------



## DSumner (Sep 4, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Animech*






Do you dare stand before the unbridled fury unleashed by a Cybersamurai of the Digital Daimyo and wandering champion of the people against the Iron Kaiju of the Sinister Silicon Shogun?

Or, the delusional metahuman psi who thinks that's what she is, anyway? Animech is the name given this powerful (and deranged) meta, a young woman that generates a mech around her, right out of an anime up to and including the sound effects. Just because those giant metal fists are really a psionic construction doesn't mean they don't pack the same punch as, well, real giant metal fists...

Animech is a PL 11 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/155832/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Animech


----------



## DSumner (Sep 15, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: The Alchemist*






Evil only darkens with age and this monster has been honing his craft for millenia. Immortal spellcaster and patron of countless other blackguards he helped into the business, the Alchemist considers himself the vilest villain ever to twirl a mustache or plot a nefarious scheme ... and he's going to do his best (or worst, as the case may be) to make sure your unlucky heroes share his opinion.

The Alchemist is a PL 14 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/156577/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-The-Alchemist


----------



## DSumner (Sep 16, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Adonis*






Crime actually does pay.  It pays very well. And some people just can't help but look sexy raking in that money. Say hello to the best-looking, most likable bruiser ever to crush, murder, and steal his way to the top, the one and only Adonis, crime lord and bon vivant.  He's making a killing and loving every second of it (because - really - what good is being handsome, rich, and powerful if you don't enjoy it?).

Adonis is a PL 11 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/156737/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Adonis


----------



## DSumner (Sep 22, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Abraxas*






How annoying do you have to be to get under the skin of things that don't have skin? Introducing Abraxas, someone every GM's players should learn to love ...love to hate that is.

Thief, liar, and all around nuisance who's managed to make the hit lists of pretty much everyone in the supernatural community.  Good, bad, morally indifferent, it doesn't matter - they all despise him. Now it's your hero's turn to join the queue of entities looking for a piece of this guy.

Abraxas is a PL 11 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/157170/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Abraxas


----------



## knightemplar (Sep 22, 2015)

What's the difference between the new deluxe files and the Kickstarter Volume 1 & 2?


----------



## carmachu (Sep 23, 2015)

DSumner said:


> Just out of curiosity, any of you guys pick up either Vol. 1 or 2?




When they released a HERO version of it, I picked up both volumes. Its interesting, both the characters and translation into HERO.


----------



## DSumner (Sep 23, 2015)

knightemplar said:


> What's the difference between the new deluxe files and the Kickstarter Volume 1 & 2?




Here's what Aaron Sullivan posted. 



> *1* It's got a better, tighter and more professional-looking layout than the two from last year.
> 
> *2* It includes 54 entries, so you have the 20 from the first two books put out last year, plus another 34 you haven't seen before. Abraxas through Control Freak. Somewhere around the 300 page mark. I believe you'll find a list of the entries a page or so back in this thread.
> 
> ...






> With a couple of exceptions (done to test spacing around large figure pieces on the layout), the individual entries that will be going on sale before and during the Kickstarter (October) will be the redone (new layout, a few extra things added) entries from the two non-Deluxe volumes Blackwyrm put out last year. Those releases will run through and quite a bit past the time of the Kickstarter. The people who back the Kickstarter will get the whole shebang at once, complete with fiction inserts and some art and maps that won't be getting released individually. They'll also be WAYYYY ahead of the people who wait to pick these up week-by-week (the release schedule I plan to keep). Since it'll be next September (2016) before the DTRPG releases catch up with the entries in the full Deluxe volume.
> 
> And since someone has already asked me, no, buying the pdf files from DTRPG won't get you a rolling, individually-calculated discount by entry and buyer on the full volume. That special tier -- calculated solely on whether you bought one or both of those volumes -- will only be available to the people who's emails I have gotten from Blackwyrm for last year's original Kickstarter backers. Hopefully you guys will not respond to that as ...ummm... heatedly as the individual I already answered. Logistics will already be a major hassle and I'm a one-man shop.




And finally this as of yesterday. 



> Brief Review, Followed By Walk-Through Explanation:
> 
> Well, it’s been almost a month and a half since I started the Wordmonkey storefront on DriveThruRPG (http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/p...monkey-Studios), and work continues apace. Product #6 (Abraxas) just went live a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## DSumner (Sep 30, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Alphamech*







Do you have what it takes to face the meanest machine on the planet? Do you? DO YOU!?! *Alphamech* is the deadliest, toughest merc anywhere. Just ask him and he'll tell you. And then give you a beatdown for needing to ask. The mind of the most macho marine to ever sing the corps' hymn stuck in the best robot combat machine Uncle Sam's money can pay to have reverse-engineered from recovered alien technology -- he's ready to take your money to put the hurt on whoever you want. Who's ready to make his next payday?

*Alphamech* is a PL 12 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by* Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/158390/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Alphamech


----------



## DSumner (Oct 9, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Amalgam*






Proof that powers don't make the hero ... because Amalgam's got your powers, too, and one thing Amalgam most definitely isn't is a hero. Arrogant by design, this sorcerous construct hates you for having the one thing its creator denied it - a soul. So, it's going to show its better than you regardless, and the only way it knows how, violently and with your own tricks and talents turned against you.

Amalgam is a PL 11 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/159951/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Amalgam


----------



## DSumner (Oct 20, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Brainchild*






Don't let looks deceive you -- there's an evil mind in that adorable little girl's body.  Not that the mechanized death machine she's driving would let you anyway.  Run from Brainchild, longtime supervillain telepath and infamous sadist, his old body destroyed and currently trapped in the frame of the diminuative victim unfortunate enough to be his host. He's not happy and he's looking for targets to take that out on -- are you going to be one of them.

Brainchild is a PL 11 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/162190/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Brainchild


----------



## DSumner (Nov 13, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: The Arsenal of Democracy*






Sometimes, justice can be profitable. Or, security can be anyway. The Arsenal of Democracy are a privatized team of metahumans for hire with the support personnel, equipment, and systems to keep them operating at peak efficiency in the field. Their name and image bought from the US government by corporate concerns, the market has turned Uncle Sam's failed experiment in national superteams into a highly effective and quite profitable international security asset. Are you ready to face the Arsenal to get at their clients? Becasue they say they're ready for you...

The Arsenal of Democracy is a team of characters (PLs averaging 10), with supporting personnel and vehicles, to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by Aaron Sullivan, with full color art by Alex Williamson and layout by Eloy Lasanta. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...Files-Deluxe-Edition-The-Arsenal-of-Democracy


----------



## DSumner (Nov 24, 2015)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: ALGERNON*






Being a hero is tough. You're busy with the punching and the blasting, but there's so much more to the job. Every good hero needs support. *ALGERNON* is the AI behind Doc Steel, the Sentinels, and, oh yeah, a little thing called *The ALGERNON Files* (maybe you've heard of it). Could you do with a little help?

*ALGERNON* is a PL 12 character to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/166716/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-ALGERNON


----------



## DSumner (Dec 9, 2015)

*Bad Penny*






Think you've had a bad day?  Not yet you haven't, at least not until after *Bad Penny's* done with you. This probability-manipulator is "muscle" for hire to any enterprising bad guy or organization that can provide her the kicks to go along with the paycheck, and her kicks aren't pretty. Bad Penny isn't satisfied with just beating the opposition ... her ego demands she heap the humiliation all around her.

*Bad Penny* is a PL 11 enemy to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/168104/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Bad-Penny


----------



## DSumner (Jan 7, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Apex*






An omnicidal narcissist and egomaniac of near-mythic levels, Apex and his "tests" are feared throughout known space. Can your campaign world measure up to his perfect standard? Or will your heroes have to protect humanity from the terminal judgment of this hypercritical destroyer of worlds?

*Apex *is a PL 15 nightmare to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The *ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite *ALGERNON Files* material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the *Mutants & Masterminds *3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/170358/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Apex


----------



## DSumner (Jan 14, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Apparition*






There's no such thing as unbeatable security, not even when dealing superhumans and their homes, vehicles, or other toys. Don't think Apparition is good enough to get at what you're hiding in those oh-so-impressive vaults? She's just waiting for the opportunity to prove you wrong. Part of being the best is knowing you have prove it. Constantly.

*Apparition* is a PL 10 thief extraordinaire to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/170939/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Apparition


----------



## DSumner (Jan 21, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Argus*






Do you wanna know a secret? If its small and personal, that's pretty much on you. But if its nasty and important, or well-hidden and expensive for the people hiding it, Well then, Argus is the person you hire to get it. Maybe someone's already hired him to find out your secrets. Like real identities behind those masks. Or weaknesses. Interested yet? Too bad. Your enemies certainly are.

*Argus* is a PL 10 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by* Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the *Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition *game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/171641/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Argus


----------



## DSumner (Jan 28, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: The Assembly*






Technology isn't always mankind's friend. Give it a personality, godlike power, and an apocalyptic agenda and what you have is *The Assembly*. An interdimensional world-consuming horror of the highest order, The Assembly exists to expand and replace everything. Can your heroes keep their Earth from becoming yet another item on The Assembly's multiversal menu?

*The Assembly* is a PL 16 monster to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition *is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson *and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/172233/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-The-Assembly


----------



## DSumner (Feb 5, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Artificers Guild*






Need a longevity potion? No? How about a love philter, golem, clockwork assassin, or djinn servant? Just ask *The Artificers Guild*, a federation of associated alchemists, construct crafters, and summoners devoted to their drafts and their profits. Need their help and they're a resource beyond price (though that resource never comes free). Stand in their way and they're going to teach you why their wares carry such a high price ... _the hard way._

*The Artificers Guild* is a group of mystic NPCs to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by* Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/172972/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Artificers-Guild


----------



## DSumner (Feb 12, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Baron Brimstone*






So you call yourself a hero, do you?  Care to test that against someone who loves nothing more than corrupting the purest hearts and noblest intentions? Baron Brimstone was a hero once, under a different name and in a very different lifetime. He finally embraced the darkness and is pretty sure he can get you to do the same. And if he can't, well heroes die just like anyone else when you know their weak points ... and the Baron excels at finding those.

*Baron Brimstone* is a PL 12 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/173974/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Baron-Brimstone


----------



## DSumner (Mar 4, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Battalion*






One moment, a single mercenary, world-class but outnumbered by the heroes you've hired him to deal with - the next, a small army, turning the tables on the hapless good guys who no longer have the advantage they thought they held. *Battalion* boasts not only the training and firepower to rake in the contracts, but he can with a thought become a small army, a force-multiplier incarnate that takes a single paycheck while dishing out a multitude of pain.

*Battalion* is a PL 11 threat to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite ALGERNON Files material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the Mutants & Masterminds 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/176377/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Battalion


----------



## DSumner (Oct 7, 2016)

*The ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition: Birthright*






Wanna play king of the mountain? Your chances don't look good against *Birthright*. Mastermind, peerless combatant, and all around best there is at everything. Just ask him and he'll explain at length why he should rule the world. Pay attention, because his lecturing you on his qualifications is just as much part of his plan as it is an expression of his towering ego.

*Birthright* is a PL 12 character to add to your Mutants & Masterminds campaign.

The *ALGERNON Files Deluxe Edition* is a treasure trove of enemies, allies, locations, and items of power to add to any ongoing M&M game. The series updates the fan-favorite *ALGERNON Files* material to the 3rd edition of the game and expands it, adding many new and exciting characters to meet and places to go.

The series is presented as files being transferred (and commented on) from the databases of the AI known as ALGERNON (who supports The Sentinels' superteam) to the possession of The Challenger Institute for curation. Each entry contains a character or other material of note ready to be dropped into a broad variety of adventures and settings with little or no work on the part of enterprising Gamemasters.

Written and designed by *Aaron Sullivan*, with full color art by *Alex Williamson* and layout by *Eloy Lasanta*. Designed for use with the *Mutants & Masterminds* 3rd edition game.

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/195213/The-ALGERNON-Files-Deluxe-Edition-Birthright


----------

